# Boss UTV V plow on gravel?



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a Boss V plow on my 825i Gator and when plowing my gravel drive the blade trips regularly when in float. Is this normal?


I also noticed there is a plastic(rubber?) block that goes under the bumper stop on the plow frame (part CHA13040) that seems to back out on my plow the two bolts that go through it seem loose to me. Is that normal?



The plow has worked decent and it looks like a heavy duty plow but I find it hard to believe I am getting the best performance it has to offer. A blade that trips all the time sucks...especially when it's a full trip not just an edge.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you have shoes on it?


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

No shoes on it, I've never needed shoes on any of my plows in the past. Even on my American Eagle UTV plows let alone any of my truck plows.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Sell it to me


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

aloe;1890359 said:


> Sell it to me


If I could get a Fisher to take it's place I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Tighten up the trip Springs? Is the mount to high? The bump stop should not be loose.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

DIXIEDOG;1890721 said:


> If I could get a Fisher to take it's place I would in a heartbeat.


I have a fisher homesteader for your vxt


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

You need to install shoes on boss plows when doing gravel. If you just try and bump the plow up an inch or so it takes it out of float and when you come to any uneven area it will dig in and trip. Love our boss plows, hate them on gravel.


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

aloe;1890808 said:


> I have a fisher homesteader for your vxt


Um no I'm good. Now if Fisher makes a full hydro V that fits my Gator 825i side by side I'll most likely be putting this Boss up for sale....I prefer Fisher but about any V beats a straight plow.


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

maxwellp;1890796 said:


> Tighten up the trip Springs? Is the mount to high? The bump stop should not be loose.


Measures 17" which is to the book. The trip springs are already tight to slip a card through.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

pics of what your talking about?

also what is the plow attack angle can you get it to sit\angle back some more?

also is your gravel frozen down yet or is it soft and the plow is digging into soft ground causing the trip?

just some idea's off the hip for youl


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

DIXIEDOG;1890835 said:


> Measures 17" which is to the book. The trip springs are already tight to slip a card through.


Book? does the book know your situation, or is the book a reference to "start" from?

Common sense would help here...

TIGHTEN the trip spring!!!:yow!:

PUT SHOES on for GRAVEL....:yow!:


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

sublime68charge;1890877 said:


> pics of what your talking about?
> 
> also what is the plow attack angle can you get it to sit\angle back some more?
> 
> ...


I may be able to get it to sit back further, not sure how to adjust the tilt of the blade.

The gravel right now is frozen...it's done it on frozen ground as well as the soft stuff.

I'll try to get some pics this weekend...it's dark when I leave for work and dark when I get home....gotta love the short days.



Doughboy12;1890881 said:


> Book? does the book know your situation, or is the book a reference to "start" from?
> 
> Common sense would help here...
> 
> ...


Sure common sense would help....I asked a question about whether or not anyone else with the Boss UTV plow had a problem with the blade folding over all the time....not sure why that is so crazy.

I may have to put shoes on but if I do it would be the first plow I've ever had to use shoes on and I've had a good deal of them including plows for my old RTV and the Gator as well as a host of them on various truck. I'm not sure I fully understand how the Boss should be adjusted for tilt, I thought it might be an adjustment I needed to tweak to get better performance from this plow. I've seen quite a few Boss plows on Gators and RTVs so I'm assuming they work well for some folks.


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

I got a few pics of the blow where it sits today







The red arrow is pointing to the small rubber block that goes under the bump stop....I'm assuming I need to replace the rubber block and tighten the bolts up?


Does the tilt look right in these pics?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would still say crank up that trip spring.
Call BOSS and tell them what is going on - That setup is not the same as a truck.
BOSS
Phone: (800) 286-4155
Email: [email protected]


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll have to give them a call next week, I really can't imagine mine is setup right because although it works decent it's not leaps and bounds better than the $600 Eagle Plow it replaced performance wise. The Boss trips far more often than the Eagle did on the same Gator. I'm thinking the loose rubber block may be factor....it could be causing the plow to have some "easy" trip to start and then the pressure can overcome the springs easy. I can just pull on the top of my plow by hand and trip the plow with it slightly in the air which to me seems odd. I did crank the springs today until I was pretty much as tight as it can get and it improved slightly but still tripped. 


I haven't put shoes on yet, I've still got to find a set if I'm going to try them...personally I feel the shoes are a bad idea since there is only a place for shoes on the outside edges....that's just asking to tip the center nose down when plowing in the V position..$.02


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Page 9 of your manual states:
"Note: Plow shoes are optional.
If added they should be mounted flush with the bottom of the cutting edge when the plow i smounted on the vehicle.
When plowing on a solid level area (parking lots, roads, and driveways) plow shoes can be raised up to increase cutting edge contact on the plowed surface.
When plowing dirt, gravel, or grass plow shoes should be lowered below the cutting edge surface to prevent the plow from digging into the plowed surface."

Also from the trouble shooting pages of your manual:
"15. Blade trips too easily. Check trip spring adjustment. Tighten springs. Replace springs if permanently deformed or damaged."


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't help with your trip stuff any more than my previous post.

I just want to say is that is one sweet looking setup!!

just 1 question is there down force on the blade and did you old eagle plow have down force as well or was it free floating just wondering if the down force is making it trip a lot by having the pressure pushing down?

does it pull over easy when lifted?

from the pics my guess would be in need to be \\\ angled back some more though.


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

sublime68charge;1894482 said:


> I can't help with your trip stuff any more than my previous post.
> 
> I just want to say is that is one sweet looking setup!!
> 
> ...


This doesn't have down force...the Eagle plow didn't either. That is as in hydraulic down force but the Boss blade does weigh 400 lb vs the Eagle weighing less than 1/2 that.

It does pull over somewhat easy when lifted, I can pull it forward with modest pressure I'm guessing maybe 50 lbs???


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

I called customer service and they believe it's most likely bad springs from the get go....the CS guy mentioned they had another set do the same thing last year. That would be awesome as it's a quick and easy repair that will hopefully prevent me from having to run shoes. If you're plowing someone else's drive for profit shoes are fine because you won't be dealing with the ice created from leaving 1/2 of snow behind everytime you plow.....on your own drive it's nice to clear it.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

DIXIEDOG;1894602 said:


> I called customer service and they believe it's most likely bad springs from the get go....the CS guy mentioned they had another set do the same thing last year. That would be awesome as it's a quick and easy repair that will hopefully prevent me from having to run shoes. If you're plowing someone else's drive for profit shoes are fine because you won't be dealing with the ice created from leaving 1/2 of snow behind everytime you plow.....on your own drive it's nice to clear it.


Bottom line it is most likely spring tension...like some of us suggested. Glad it wasn't your fault though!

On the shoes issue...do what you want but I don't want all that gravel in my yard.
:waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

hoping the new trip springs solve your problem.

I was just thinking out loud on what it maybe could be.

I know when I have had problems on stuff and posted question's and got replay's sometime I'm like that was super simple and I should have saw the forest for the trees moment.


good luck 

did you add extra help on the front suspension on the gator?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Doughboy12;1894638 said:


> Bottom line it is most likely spring tension...like some of us suggested. Glad it wasn't your fault though!
> 
> On the shoes issue...do what you want but I don't want all that gravel in my yard.
> :waving:Thumbs Up


wont be in your yard but his LOL :waving:

I know my wife would rather have gravel in the yard VS a Ice rink for the drive way.

happy wife,

happy life


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

sublime68charge;1894682 said:


> did you add extra help on the front suspension on the gator?


No I didn't need to add anything, I did preload the springs up to the second click from full light. When I lift the plow the front drops approx. 1" which was good by me. I did add 500-600 lbs of ballast in the bed though for balance and traction. The Gator is a beast, it's amazing how much it can move.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

when plowing gravel, gravel guards till the stone freezes saves grief, i leave mine on and if need to scrape use a bucket!


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree. I made some custom pipe that fits over the cutting edge, and tabs that attach to the bolts that hold the cutting edge on. It only takes a couple of minutes to put them on. It really helps smoothing the gravel out until it freezes, then just run the cutting edge. Works great.


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

What did you use for pipe? PVC?


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

DIXIEDOG;1895495 said:


> No I didn't need to add anything, I did preload the springs up to the second click from full light. When I lift the plow the front drops approx. 1" which was good by me. I did add 500-600 lbs of ballast in the bed though for balance and traction. The Gator is a beast, it's amazing how much it can move.


I've put around 50-75 lbs in the back of my UTV and it seems to do well, maybe I'll try some more this year and see if I notice any difference in balance. I only have the 72" Eagle straight blade plow don't think it weighs as much as what you have.


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

DIXIEDOG;1898284 said:


> What did you use for pipe? PVC?


I did use PVC for the prototype, just for the ease of cutting and fitting. I cut a 5/8" slot full length and notches on the ends to maintain full use of the V blade, and to fit tight to the curb guards. Then used 2-1/2" steel pipe and welded two tabs to each one that slide onto the cutting edge bolts (which are long enough from the factory) and throw some nuts on, and tighten. Thats it. Raise the blade all of the way up, and it takes about a minute per side to put on. As for ballast, I use four 80 lbs. bags of concrete mix. Wet them down the first time real well, and let them set up. No mess, no fuss. Easy to pick up and move around when they are solid, and they only cost around $4 each.


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

If interested, I can post some pics in the next day or two.


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

Mike_;1898305 said:


> I've put around 50-75 lbs in the back of my UTV and it seems to do well, maybe I'll try some more this year and see if I notice any difference in balance. I only have the 72" Eagle straight blade plow don't think it weighs as much as what you have.


When I had the Eagle prior to my Boss I only ran 200 lbs of ballast and it seemed just right....the Boss weighs 3 to 4 times as much as the straight blade Eagle does.

In my experience though when you're using a UTV to plow there really isn't any such thing as too much weight in the bed though as long as you aren't over the capacity of the machine.....you can always use more traction and even with 1K+ you're still lighter than a pickup so it's not like you're going to be sinking in.



Roper7;1898446 said:


> If interested, I can post some pics in the next day or two.


Pics would be great, that sounds like something worth adding, I like the idea of a full width solution since it won't trench like shoes do in gravel. Thumbs Up

For ballast on mine I've used the traction sand bags....some of them are 80 lbs and some are 100 lbs...they are a bit more at around $6 a bag but still cheap and they are pretty clean, I drop the sand bags in front of the spot I park my plow for the spring-fall months... then cover the whole thing in my best "downeast chrome" and it's good to go in the fall.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

That's one of the drawbacks to my Prowler the bed capacity is only 600 lbs and it's wheel base is short. I will try some more weight this year to see if if helps, if we ever get any snow so far it looks like there's no chance through January. .


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

Well I put the new set of spring on and replaced the rubber bumper block that gets sandwiched between the plow frame and blade mount. The new springs are a lot stronger, I can barely tip the blade forward hanging right off it so I think the springs may have been the problem. I could grab the plow with one hand and trip it before, now I can't trip it completely with two, I can barely rock it. Hopefully that will be the ticket.


I'm still interested in the gravel guide idea and will likely implement that for my plow too.


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are a few pics of the pipe for the cutting edge.


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Getting ready to make one for the straight blade here pretty soon as well.


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is a pic doing an asphalt parking lot, and the gator does great!


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice....I like it. Looks like it's time to scrounge up some stock. I wonder how aluminum would hold up?


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Offset your tab and make an "L" cutout...slide the pipe up and then over. That way you put less reliance on the nut pressure holding the pipe on... Just a though. 
I'm sure I could think of a way where you didn't even need the nut if I were there...

Nice setup by the way!


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice setup, I like the Gators a lot.


----------

